# Timelapse takedown



## Giel (Oct 11, 2009)

Hi there,

A short timelapse video of an Elm take down (same tree as in the DIY tools thread).

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pl9swUhMa9U 

Enjoy!


----------



## Treetom (Oct 11, 2009)

Short. Sweet. And to the point.


----------



## tree MDS (Oct 11, 2009)

Real nice!

Very clever too...


----------



## Blakesmaster (Oct 11, 2009)

Very cool.


----------



## PeterP (Oct 14, 2009)

that's a really nice vid.


----------



## ForTheArborist (Oct 28, 2009)

That is the best damn ad video I've ever seen. The whole tree in 9 seconds! I give you an A+ for that one.


----------



## tree MDS (Oct 28, 2009)

ForTheAction said:


> That is the best damn ad video I've ever seen. The whole tree in 9 seconds! I give you an A+ for that one.



I didnt know retards were allowed to give grades.


----------



## tree MDS (Oct 28, 2009)

ForTheAction said:


> That is the best damn ad video I've ever seen. The whole tree in 9 seconds! I give you an A+ for that one.



I'd like to get you for a real old school job.. for just one day sports boy, lol.

See what kind of action yer all about then, lol.


----------



## ForTheArborist (Oct 28, 2009)

tree MDS said:


> I'd like to get you for a real old school job.. for just one day sports boy, lol.
> 
> See what kind of action yer all about then, lol.



Were you jacking off when you accidently hit those buttons because I'm not getting it, funny man.

You want some action though, well then I live for it. Got a problem with my A, I'll give you an F you can wear for the rest of your life, funny man. Is this some kind of complex your dad gave you or what! You get to pull out the billy club on who ever for what ever, and everybody looks like they're crying. Is that how it goes round and round in your little head there drunky?


----------



## tree MDS (Oct 28, 2009)

ForTheAction said:


> Were you jacking off when you accidently hit those buttons because I'm not getting it, funny man.
> 
> You want some action though, well then I live for it. Got a problem with my A, I'll give you an F you can wear for the rest of your life, funny man. Is this some kind of complex your dad gave you or what! You get to pull out the billy club on who ever for what ever, and everybody looks like they're crying. Is that how it goes round and round in your little head there drunky?



I guess I'm just trying to figure out how you go from trimming trees with a bow saw to commenting on lowering devices within a few weeks, thats all.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Oct 28, 2009)

tree MDS said:


> I didnt know retards were allowed to give grades.


That 's is real funny..


----------



## treeclimber101 (Oct 28, 2009)

ForTheAction said:


> Were you jacking off when you accidently hit those buttons because I'm not getting it, funny man.
> 
> You want some action though, well then I live for it. Got a problem with my A, I'll give you an F you can wear for the rest of your life, funny man. Is this some kind of complex your dad gave you or what! You get to pull out the billy club on who ever for what ever, and everybody looks like they're crying. Is that how it goes round and round in your little head there drunky?



Could you drop the ebonics and articulate a little better , ya just lost me..


----------



## ForTheArborist (Oct 28, 2009)

treeclimber101 said:


> Could you drop the ebonics and articulate a little better , ya just lost me..



It's not the words, simpleton. It's your eyes.


----------



## tree MDS (Oct 28, 2009)

I took away a green dot: nah, nah! lol.


----------



## ForTheArborist (Oct 28, 2009)

tree MDS said:


> I took away a green dot: nah, nah! lol.



Are you growing up all at once, or are you just doing it in spurts?

Why would you take my green rep points? I already took yours, but you brought it on yourself, small mind. 

"NAH, NAH" (high school drop out from the 1960s lingo: Nah, nah)


----------



## tree MDS (Oct 28, 2009)

ForTheAction said:


> Are you growing up all at once, or are you just doing it in spurts?
> 
> Why would you take my green rep points? I already took yours, but you brought it on yourself, small mind.
> 
> "NAH, NAH" (high school drop out from the 1960s lingo: Nah, nah)



That was the point D-bag! 

Getting sick of listening to me yet?? 

Hows it feel??


----------



## ForTheArborist (Oct 28, 2009)

Go back to work. You're looking more and more like a log splitter everyday instead of a supposed "owner." 

Get off the computer. It's not your thing. You can't type with more than one finger. You can't think of anything to say that anyone can use, and you're acting like a punk kid. Get back out there, and go polish the trees up nice straight for your community. You're going to be all grown up here soon if you keep at it, but your just going to be a pea brain if you keep hanging out here.:monkey:


----------



## ForTheArborist (Oct 28, 2009)

tree MDS said:


> That was the point D-bag!
> 
> Getting sick of listening to me yet??
> 
> Hows it feel??



You're queer.

By the way, rejecto, I haven't heard a thing come from this site yet. I assume you've been though.


----------



## Giel (Oct 28, 2009)




----------



## newsawtooth (Oct 28, 2009)

ForTheAction said:


> You're queer.
> 
> By the way, rejecto, I haven't heard a thing come from this site yet. I assume you've been though.



Why is it that half the threads you get involved with become locked? The pattern suggests that you are an irritant, a cancer in this forum. ForTheAction? This is not gambling, it isn't a scam, it is not the path to riches. If you haven't figured it out yet, you seem to be busy creating phallic symbol emoticons, with a few exceptions, 95% of this job is raking, dragging brush, driving to the dump, fixing broken ####, and looking for work. Why must you speak in tired cliches about moving and shaking? You sound like a business school drop out. Go top some schmuck's eucs with your bow saw, maybe you'll make enough to pay the landfill.


----------



## ForTheArborist (Oct 29, 2009)

newsawtooth said:


> Why is it that half the threads you get involved with become locked? .



First of all, it's nowhere near half. Why would you say that? I seem to attract a drunkard sort of personality from out of the woods. They type crap up about what they seem to have read in my posts, and they feel they have the privilege of writing me about it. Once one drunkard starts, the rest of them follow, and soon they get a thread locked up now and then. Why is it the trolls have your benefit of the doubt, coward.

If you were so concerned about locking up threads, you wouldn't be dumping gasoline on fire by adding more disrespect to the disrespect a few other drunkards have already started this with. Read that again if you don't get it. One more time, smart guy. I know you didn't read it :monkey:, so I know you're going to believe it said something TOTALLY different that what I said in it.




newsawtooth said:


> The pattern suggests that you are an irritant, a cancer in this forum.



I've taken this criticism before here, and it is always coming from the irritating posters themselves. They and you probably can't register in your mind irritating or what you really meant was rude and lascivious they/you are. 

If you're irritated when you read my posts, try looking at it with the front of your head. This is the way to read what I said, instead of the problem that keeps showing where you assume I said something I didn't. That is probably where you're getting the "BIG PATTERN" stuff from, son. :monkey: "I dunno"



newsawtooth said:


> ForTheAction? This is not gambling, it isn't a scam, it is not the path to riches.



You really think you can make BS like that up, and have me believe for even a second that anything you can think up has validity just because you pressed the little button to make them on the computer screen. Nice try for an 8th grader....or less.



newsawtooth said:


> If you haven't figured it out yet, you seem to be busy creating phallic symbol emoticons, with a few exceptions, 95% of this job is raking, dragging brush, driving to the dump, fixing broken ####, and looking for work.



Wow, you have such a low grade intelligence, I'll just let who ever is reading this summarize this quote and how that is on their own.




newsawtooth said:


> Why must you speak in tired cliches about moving and shaking? You sound like a business school drop out.



First of all, any school would be better than being on your level of IQ. I've been through nearly $70,000 worth of school since I was in kindergarten up through college and elsewheres. Maybe you're sensing something there. I'm sure that it isn't stupid though.

I do use some cliches to change the words up once in a while since I write a lot here and else wheres. I'm not concerned if you are tired because you have to use a little extra thought process to understand what my lines were intended to convey. Language is something I like, buzzard. Any business man needs to have an affinity for language control the ranks. That is why those people are in charge everywhere, and the lack there of are not. Otherwise every legitimate avenue of business would be represented incompetence for the position. (All of those words didn't mean a thing to you, huh? Go figure :monkey: )



newsawtooth said:


> Go top some schmuck's eucs with your bow saw, maybe you'll make enough to pay the landfill.



What makes you think you my daddy or something? You're just some shot out pestering a descent person. You're no leader of anyone here. 

By the way, the bow saw was something I used on palm trees a long time ago while I was still in college. 

I don't know what you're talking about the landfill and paying them for. As a matter of fact, I should be aware that you may have been hit in the head by a swinging branch or something when I read lines like this. The occupation is risky you know. :monkey: "Mmmhmmm"

Good luck with the rest of your frontal labotomy. Maybe when you can afford to get that done, you can be right about at least a percentage of the thing you present here. I'm sure the beer, liquor, crack, pot sellers will take minimum payments on that procedure if you can't fork it over all at once to the neurosurgeon. :monkey: "Right..."


:notrolls2: 
I know universal saying is to not feed the trolls, but who is going to ever teach these bafoons anything. It's on the house for trolls.


----------



## Rftreeman (Oct 29, 2009)

good lord.....what a bunch of kindergarten cry baby junk, why don't you two use pm and keep this crap off the forum........


----------



## ForTheArborist (Oct 29, 2009)

Rftreeman said:


> good lord.....what a bunch of kindergarten cry baby junk, why don't you two use pm and keep this crap off the forum........



I appologize, guy. Seriously. I try to clean these guys up, but they always think of something else to say to get the thread locked before I can fully clean them out. 

They keep coming down with something, so I have to give them each a little of my medicine. Those things that they're saying.... Well that's just their way of saying, "Icky Pooey Medicine." Then they come back for more. I can't help but notice.

By the way. I think the speedy time lapsed video is ideal for marketing the service. What does anyone else thing about that? 

The long drawn out stuff is OK for people with a lot of time, but generally people that can pay for the service don't have a lot of time to watch a drawn out video that depicts what can be shown in 30-45 seconds.


----------

